# two



## gvergara

Hi,

This Wiktionary page shows the declension of the number _two _in Polish. I am not asking to be given detailed explanations for every single form of the number, this would not be really useful to me, as I am at a very early stage of my learning process. Instead, I would like to focus on the following points:

Its masculine-personal nominative is _dwaj_; however, there also appear two other forms _dwu/dwóch (+ Genitive)_, why is this? By the way, the masculine-personal accusative shows these two latter forms. 
Other cases show two or even three forms for _dwa_ (_dwu _being common to all of them). Can you use one or the other(s) with no difference in meaning?






Thanks in advance,

G.


----------



## jasio

gvergara said:


> Its masculine-personal nominative is _dwaj_; however, there also appear two other forms _dwu/dwóch (+ Genitive)_, why is this?


Because both forms can be used? It's a natural language, not everything is logical.

Perhaps they refer to the exmaple right below the table:


> _Na tych krzesłach siedzi dwóch panów (= siedzą dwaj panowie)._


The verb "siedzi/siedzą" normally requires a noun or a noun phrases in the Nominative case (responding to the questions kto? co?), albeit in the former example the verb is in singular number form, but referring to the noun in the Genitive plural case. Anyway, it's complex - for example after "są" ("to są dwaj panowie") only one form is possible. 



gvergara said:


> By the way, the masculine-personal accusative shows these two latter forms.


The Accusative form of the masculine-personal nouns (Kogo? Co?) is equal to the Genitive form (Kogo? Czego?).



gvergara said:


> Other cases show two or even three forms for _dwa_ (_dwu _being common to all of them). Can you use one or the other(s) with no difference in meaning?


It's definitely not a beginner level issue. ;-)

Declension of numerals is so complex that even the native speakers make mistakes - especially that during recent centuries there were a lot of changes with this respect (Dwu albo dwóch) and apparently not all of them propagated universally. 

Technically, there should be no change in meaning, but I would stick to "dwóch", "dwoma", "dwiema".


----------



## gvergara

Thank you very much, Jasio, for a beginner like myself, your comments are very clarifying (and highly appreciated )


----------



## MaciejBo

I also suggest using the 'dwóch' form. It is more common and natural. At least for me. 
tę czy tą, dwóch czy dwu? - Poradnia językowa PWN

This form ("dwu") is also richer in content.
dwa – dwu - Poradnia językowa PWN
It is an older form.


----------



## gvergara

Hi again, much to my frustration, I have just come across yet another form of the Polish number two: _dwójka_. I looked it up in the dictionary, and found that it is a noun; however, I came across the sentence _Mam *dwójkę* dzieci_, which is not consistent with the information that I have found so far, since the noun _dwója _is used as a determiner in that sentence, which I do not understand. Personally, I would say _Mam *dwoje *dzieci _(collective numeral)_, _which has a lot of hits in Google; but much to my surprise, the former sentence (its "dwójkę-version") has pretty much as many hits as the latter one. Who can tell me whether the sentence _Mam *dwójkę* dzieci _is correct?


----------



## Drakonica

- dwója, trója, czwóra, piona - (2, 3, 4, 5) slang names for school grades

- jedynka, dwójka, trójka, czwórka, piątka, ... - digit names
- jedynka, dwójka, trójka, czwórka, piątka, ... - a group of N elements
- jedynka, dwójka, trójka, czwórka, piątka, ... - a name of something in size of N or with N elements  (a screw, a wrench, a vehicle with N places)
It's not a numeral, its a noun like a "tuzin" (dozen).

"Widzę pierwszą *dwójkę*". "Widzę pierwszą *dwójkę* zawodników".
"Do sali wchodzimy *dwójkami*".
"_Mam *dwójkę* _dzcieci dzieci" is correct but rarer and (in my opinion) a little colloquial form.

p.s. And better don't use it as an equvalent of a numeral. With some nouns it sound good (rather persons or animals, rather masculine grammatical gender) but with some others sound really strangely.


----------



## MaciejBo

Polonists (linguists) recommend using "dwoje", "troje", etc., instead of "dwójka", "trójka".
https://poradnia-jezykowa.uni.lodz.pl/faq/dwoje-dwojka/
Liczebniki zbiorowe w odwrocie? - Poradnia językowa PWN


----------



## gvergara

Thank you all for your valuable help. Could any of you please provide me with a couple of examples concerning these two uses (see below)? That would be definitely helpful 


Drakonica said:


> - jedynka, dwójka, trójka, czwórka, piątka, ... - a group of N elements





Drakonica said:


> - jedynka, dwójka, trójka, czwórka, piątka, ... - a name of something in size of N or with N elements (a screw, a wrench, a vehicle with N places)


I think @anthox might also be interested in this thread.


----------



## anthox

> "_Mam *dwójkę* _dzcieci dzieci" is correct but rarer and (in my opinion) a little colloquial form.


That's funny, I just encountered this usage on a track I listened to on my way to work this morning, where the guy - a rapper from Warsaw - says, "Mam lekką rękę, dobre serce, dwójkę uśmiechniętych dzieci, piękną kobietę". 

I had mentioned to gvergara in a message that I tended to use this form, as I do have two children and at some point I heard it and committed it to memory so I wouldn't have to think if the subject came up when I was speaking Polish. I guess "dwójkę", being nominal, is something closer to "a pair" than merely "two" (as I would understand "dwoje"). 

To sum up the opinions in the links MaciejBo posted, Polonist 1 (Cieśla) advises against using these forms in official communications, but says, "W komunikacji prywatnej, nieoficjalnej dopuszcza się zastępowanie liczebników zbiorowych innymi formami," a kind of tacit acceptance of this usage in colloquial speech. Polonist 2 (Wolański) is a bit more harsh in his judgment, stating that "Unikanie liczebników zbiorowych poprzez stosowanie rzeczowników odliczebnikowych typu: _dwójka, trójka, czwórka_ itp., jest nie tyle przejawem potocyzacji języka, ile braku kompetencji językowo-stylistycznej." 

Considering this, I'll probably default to "Mam dwoje dzieci" because I prefer to adopt a more neutral register when speaking a foreign language, rather than one overly colloquial (or overly formal, for that matter).


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Polish is crazy...

*LICZEBNIK GŁÓWNY DWA*




PrzypadekUCZNIOWIEPTAKISAMOCHODYPANIEOKNAMianownikdw - aj uczniowie
dw - óch uczniów
dw - u uczniówdw –a ptakidw –a samochodydwi -e paniedw‑a oknaDopełniaczdw - óch uczniów
dw - u uczniówdw- óch ptaków
dw- u ptakówdw- óch samochodów
dw- u samochodówdw - óch pań
dw‑u pańdw – óch okien
dw – u okienCelownikdw – u uczniom
dw – om uczniom
dw - óm uczniomdw – u ptakom
dw – om ptakom
dw - óm ptakomdw – u samochodom
dw – om samochodom
dw - óm samochodomdw - u paniom
dw‑om paniom
dw – óm paniomdw - u oknom
dw - om oknom
dw - óm oknomBiernikdw – ówch uczniówdw – a ptakidw – a samochodydwi- e paniedw‑a oknaNarzędnikdw - oma uczniamidw – oma ptakamidw – oma samochodamidwi –ema paniami
dw- oma paniamidw – oma oknamiMiejscownikdw - óch uczniów
dw - u uczniówdw -óch ptaków
dw – u ptakówdw -óch samochodów
dw – u samochodówdw - óch paniach
dw - u paniachdw – óch oknach
dw -u oknach


Oboje, obydwoje, obaj​
Możemy stosować je zamiennie do wyliczenia:


osób różnej płci (oboje nauczycieli, obydwoje pilotów),
dzieci,
określeń par małżeńskich (obydwoje państwo Stępińscy, oboje dziadkowie),
przedmiotów, które jako rzeczowniki występują tylko w liczbie mnogiej,
czyli _pluralia tantum_ (oboje drzwi, obydwoje skrzypiec).


_*Oboje* _lub *obydwoje *stosować możemy też w połączeniu z niektórymi narządami (oboje uszu, obydwoje oczu).

*Uwaga!* Form tych nie używamy w odniesieniu do dwóch kobiet lub dwóch mężczyzn. Wtedy wybierzemy liczebnik *obie *lub *obaj*.


*obaj mężczyźni*
*obie kobiety*
*oboje, mężczyzna i kobieta*
*oboje rodzeństwa* (ale: _obaj bracia_, _obie siostry_)
Czyli powiemy:

_Oboje artystów oczarowało widzów_ – jeśli artyści to mężczyzna i kobieta,
ale
_Obaj artyści oczarowali widzów_ – jeśli artyści to dwaj mężczyźni,
_Obie artystki oczarowały widzów_ – jeśli artystki to dwie kobiety.

Powiemy:

_Oboje nauczycieli stanowczo zaprotestowało _– jeśli nauczyciele to mężczyzna i kobieta,
ale
_Obaj nauczyciele stanowczo zaprotestowali _– jeśli nauczyciele to dwaj mężczyźni,
_Obie nauczycielki stanowczo zaprotestowały _– jeśli nauczyciele to dwie kobiety.

*Odmiana*​



*M. *oboje/obydwoje*D.*obojga/obydwojga*C.*obojgu/obydwojgu*B.*oboje/obydwoje*N.*obojgiem/obydwojgiem*Ms.*obojgu/obydwojgu*W.  *oboje/obydwoje!


_oboje uszu, obydwoje dzieci, oboje artystów, obydwoje skrzypiec._


W takiej sytuacji orzeczenie zawsze będzie w liczbie pojedynczej:

_Oboje uszu jest schowane pod czapką;
Obydwoje dzieci nie przygotowało się do zajęć;
Oboje artystów zachorowało;
Z hotelu zniknęło obydwoje skrzypiec._

Kiedy zaś *oboje *czy *obydwoje *stosujemy razem z parami małżeńskimi, tworzy się między nimi związek zgody, a więc liczebnik i rzeczownik mają ten sam przypadek, np.

_oboje rodzice,
obojga rodziców,
obojgu rodzicom,
obydwoje wiolonczeliści,
obydwojga wiolonczelistów,
obydwojgu wiolonczelistom _itd.


----------



## Drakonica

gvergara said:


> Thank you all for your valuable help. Could any of you please provide me with a couple of examples concerning these two uses (see below)? That would be definitely helpful



- jedynka, dwójka, trójka, czwórka, piątka, ... - a group of N elements
 "Idziemy *dwójkami*". (We are going in two by two).
"Słucham *trójki* wokalistów". (I am listening to the three singers).
"Lubię waszą *czwórkę*". (I like the four of you).

- jedynka, dwójka, trójka, czwórka, piątka, ... - the N-th element of a list
"Mieszkamy w *dwójce*". (We live in [a hotel room] number two).
"Słucham *trójki*". (I am listening to the third [song ona record]).
"Słucham *Trójki*". (I listen to the third [program of a Polish Radio]). [The offical name of this program is "Trójka"].
"Pojadę *piątką*". (I will take [a bus] number five).

- jedynka, dwójka, trójka, czwórka, piątka, ... - a name of something in size of N or with N elements  (a screw, a wrench, a vehicle with N places)
"Mieszkamy w *dwójce*". (We live in [a hotel room] for two guests).
"Podaj mi *dwójkę*". (Give me [a screw / a wrench / ect] number two).
"Oglądam wyścigi *trójek *wioślarskich". (I watch the rowing triple races).
"Noszę *dziewiątkę*". (I wear [shoes / ect] number nine).

You can create this numerical names spontaneously, when your interlocutor is able to unterstand what kind of number you are talking about.


----------



## gvergara

Thanks for your superb answers, Włoskipolak72 and Drakonica


----------



## Jendrej

Drakonica said:


> "Mieszkamy w *dwójce*". (We live in [a hotel room] number two).


I would say “mieszkamy pod dwójką”, regardless if it’s a hotel room or an apartment.


----------

